
The Future of American Industry Depends on Open Source Tech - ceohockey60
https://www.wired.com/story/opinon-the-future-of-american-industry-depends-on-open-source-tech/
======
dredmorbius
In a similar vein, Nadia Eghbal, _Roads and Bridges: The Unseen Labor Behind
Our Digital Infrastructure_ (2019)

 _...Everybody relies on shared code to write software, including Fortune 500
companies, government, major software companies and startups. In a world
driven by technology, we are putting increased demand on those who maintain
our digital infrastructure. Yet because these communities are not highly
visible, the rest of the world has been slow to notice._

 _Just like physical infrastructure, digital infrastructure needs regular
upkeep and maintenance. But financial support for digital infrastructure is
much harder to come by...._

[https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
report...](https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
reports/roads-and-bridges-the-unseen-labor-behind-our-digital-infrastructure/)

